# Has anyone else read Randine lewis, The infertility cure and ssem improvement?



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

The author says that the Eastern view of problems conceiving as an older woman are viewed from a different perspective. That yes, we naturally have hormonal changes but these can be bought back into alignmnent throught DIET and acupunture/herbs. She explains it all very well. I also started to read a book on endometriosis by Diane Mills.I dont have endo, but i learnt a lot that was fascinating. The beggining of this book describes the hormones and timing and in amazing detail. She suggests a similar diet of wheat free, caffeine free et'c. She also says that our body selects/creates an egg **four months***!!! before ovulation. This interested me, because of eggs quality issues. I imagine that if you bring your body back into balance, on every level, which would effect the timing of hormone triggering (and BMI) it will take a good four months plus to create better eggs.
Randine Lewis basically says you will find it hard to suceed with IVF unless you do all the other stuff as well. I know we all know this , but her book does describe each hormonal phase and how to treat its defect very well. I think its an interesting reading for those of us who have "unexplained" or think whats the point my eggs are old n tough. It certainly gave me some hope , and something I could actively do to help myself although I hope i havent simpy reached for another mental comforter. 

Im going for a first appt at Fetimed next week.It does make me wonder if I should delay treatment for a few months, get my body in balance and then go for it. I woul increase my chances of IVF success apparently, but then Im paranoid that EVERY SINGLE MONTH/EGG  is CRUCIAL at nearly 43. 

Any thoughts from anyone else on this...?


----------



## Jenn7 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi

I have unexplained /egg quality problem and afraid I haven't read her book. But after 3 failed IVF, I pretty much tried Chinese herbs, acupuncture (for 1 yr), went off to Thailand for detox, left my high stressed job, herbal teas, etc etc... sadly, this did not make an oz of difference for me for my 4th IVF 2 yrs later. See link for details on my post afew days ago. I still can't believe that after all that effort, nothing changed.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85841.0

I would also like to hear from others on their thoughts on this. 11th, I don't want to put you off as every person is different.

Good luck on your next meeting. 
M


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi 11th,

yes, I am currently reading this book and feel exactly the same as you. Part of me wonders 'is it just another comforter' but a much bigger part of me thinks 'it all makes sense'. TCM has been around for such a long time, so surely they must know a thing or two, and I like their approach. So I've cut out all diary, stopped drinking coffee and tea, I'm off wheat and alcohol and am doing all the acupressure points Randine Lewis recommends. 
So far, I'm feeling more energetic but - more importantly - lots more positive about conceiveing and soo much more in control. 
Like you, I have been wondering whether I should wait with any further treatments until I have rebalanced my body but I'm still in two minds about it. I can't simply switch off after hearing my biological clock ticking for so long and don't really want to waste any more time - but, then again, it's not really time wasted. Aarrghhh  0 too much to consider!! I guess, I'll wait and see what the acupuncturist has to say. Just imagine how much money we could save if we followed that book and got pregnant naturally...


----------



## silvermoonflower (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi there

There is an interview with Dr Randine Lewis on MySpiritRadio this month - she is a very refreshing and positive woman and I really recommend listening. Go to www.myspiritradio.com and find the WellBeing for Women show. Randine Lewis is Parts 3 and 4.

I have also had a lot of difficulties conceiving and have tried many kinds of complementary medicine - all successfully in that they made me feel and cope better but no baby so far (although I have miscarried).  I particularly like Randine's work as she focuses very much on the woman (or man) refinding happiness and fulfillment in their lives - in this way, whether we go on to be parents or not, we are better for having done the work. She also looks at the deeper emotional issues that may also be preventing us from conceiving or holding a baby to term.....

This has been key for me - it does not take away the pain or sadness but it does bring us to a more peaceful place where we feel able to carry on with our lives.

Wishing you all luck and clarity on your journey

Sara


----------



## silvermoonflower (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Ladydee

It is a very difficult decision knowing whether to go ahead with treatment or work more naturally....you are still very young though at 42.....do listen to Randine's interview on MySpiritRadio - see my previous post - she debunks the old egg myth pretty well and feel that this is a much more empowering place to work from. Her website www.thefertilesoul.com is also very good with loads of information about different "diagnoses" and the older woman etc.

Good luck - remember to stay in your heart.......

Sara


----------

